# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Du lịch Việt Nam cần thay áo mới

## vntcvietnam

Trong khi dư luận đang râm ran chuyện tốt, xấu về hình ảnh du lịch Việt Nam (VN) thì nhiều tổ chức du lịch quốc tế vẫn đưa ra đánh giá tích cực cho du lịch VN. Những người quan tâm đến du lịch VN từ lâu đã mổ xẻ, đề cập khá nhiều đến việc “được và mất”. Dường như, với du lịch VN, “mất” vẫn chiếm phần hơn. Nhiều nguyên nhân làm cho du lịch VN mất điểm, nhưng nguyên nhân lớn nhất vẫn là yếu tố con người.

Bảo tàng Chứng tích chiến tranh thu hút khá đông khách nước ngoài. Ảnh: Cao Thăng

    Được ít, mất nhiều

Tại buổi tọa đàm “Xây dựng hình ảnh VN qua hoạt động du lịch” do CLB Phóng viên du lịch TPHCM và Hội Nhà báo TPHCM tổ chức ngày 23-2 tại TPHCM, nhiều đại biểu, doanh nghiệp (DN) du lịch, lữ hành tham dự đều cho rằng, ngành du lịch mang lại lợi ích kinh tế lớn nhưng du lịch VN vẫn còn rời rạc.

Nói như nhà báo Đinh Phong, nguyên Chủ tịch Hội Nhà báo TPHCM thì du lịch VN vẫn chưa có sợi chỉ đỏ để xâu chuỗi toàn ngành.

Ở khía cạnh tích cực, ông Trần Hùng Việt, Tổng Giám đốc Tổng Công ty Du lịch Sài Gòn nhận xét, hiện nay, nhiều điểm đến du lịch VN đã đầu tư, dần thay đổi theo hướng mới, đóng góp tích cực hơn cho phát triển du lịch VN trong thời gian tới. Tuy nhiên, nhiều DN lữ hành cảm thán với cách tiếp nhận và triển khai “thủng thỉnh” của ngành du lịch VN hiện nay. Trong 5 năm tới du lịch VN khó có thay đổi nào lớn!

Ông Nguyễn Hữu Thọ, Chủ tịch Hiệp hội Du lịch VN đánh giá, trong định hướng phát triển du lịch sắp tới, du lịch VN cần hướng đến việc bảo vệ môi trường để phát triển mạnh du lịch sinh thái vì đây là chiến lược phát triển của du lịch thế giới. Giữ được bản sắc Việt và đảm bảo sự đồng bộ trong phát triển là sự cần thiết. Vấn đề yếu kém nhất và gây bức xúc nhiều nhất của du lịch VN hiện nay là kiên kết giữa các địa phương không hiệu quả. Ở các nước cũng có tình trạng “chặt, chém” du khách nhưng ít, diễn ra trong một nơi, thời điểm nhất định, còn ở VN thì xảy ra khắp nơi. Điều này sẽ khó cho du lịch VN phát triển, không chỉ đối với khách quốc tế mà cả khách nội địa.

Ông Nguyễn Văn Mỹ, Giám đốc Công ty Dã ngoại Lửa Việt bức xúc, cách làm du lịch VN hiện nay theo kiểu tư duy của “thằng Bờm” - thấy lợi trước mắt mà không thấy hại về lâu dài và tư duy “gắp đồ ăn cho người khác” - không cần biết người ta có thích món đó không nhưng chúng ta cứ gắp bỏ cho khách, bắt người khác phải ăn thứ mình gắp, làm theo cái mình nghĩ chứ không nghĩ và làm theo cái du khách cần, thích! Và chính cái yếu ở con người đã hình thành nên sự rối ren và rời rạc của du lịch VN hiện nay. Là người làm trong ngành lâu năm, tham gia làm hướng dẫn viên và giảng dạy tại các trường nghề du lịch, ông Mỹ cho rằng, chương trình đào tạo du lịch tại các trường vẫn chưa sát với thực tế. Các trường nên đưa vào chương trình đào tạo chuyên ngành thiết kế tour, xây dựng sản phẩm…

Theo ông Mỹ, vịnh Hạ Long có 36 loại vé, mỗi loại chia thành 3 nhóm tuổi gồm người lớn, người già, trẻ em… tổng cộng có đến 108 loại vé tham quan khác nhau, việc này gây lãng phí, tốn kém in ấn, khó quản lý. Tại sao vịnh Hạ Long không tổ chức bến bãi, tàu thuyền về một mối, hướng đến việc bán vé “một cục” như Angkor của Campuchia? Nhiều điểm du lịch khác của VN cũng nên làm theo cách này để dễ quản lý. Thế mạnh của VN hiện nay là ẩm thực và tài nguyên, chúng ta có thể lấy đó làm điểm tựa để phát triển du lịch.

Du khách hài lòng khi tham quan TPHCM.

    Luật Du lịch: Chiếc áo không còn đủ rộng

Vào thời điểm cuối năm 2011, Hiệp hội Du lịch Mỹ (USTOA) công bố VN đứng đầu nhóm danh sách các điểm được du khách chọn là điểm đến trong năm 2012. Đây là niềm khích lệ lớn lao, nhưng với những hạn chế hiện tại và những ý kiến phản ánh tiêu cực về du lịch VN ở cộng đồng mạng xã hội trong và ngoài nước trong thời gian gần đây cho thấy, du lịch VN cần phải nhanh chóng thay đổi áo mới.

----------


## sangmt

*Du lịch Việt Nam* hiện nay đã thay đổi rất nhiều, từ hình thức cũng như nội dung đều được bạn bè quốc tế đánh giá cao.

----------

